# Gambian Pouch Rat



## gronniceguy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello all,

A dear girlfriend of mine is completely crazy about rats.. (i wish i was a rat as well) and she has plenty of them already BUT she is looking for a Gambian Pouch Rat.


It looks pretty hard to find any information on breeders or sellers in the UK.

I do hope someone is able to help as i am still hoping it is the key to her heart (i actually know she will be reading this)

Regards
Vince


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

gronniceguy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A dear girlfriend of mine is completely crazy about rats.. (i wish i was a rat as well) and she has plenty of them already BUT she is looking for a Gambian Pouch Rat.
> 
> ...


As i said when u pm'ed me, they are kinda hard to get hold off but i wish ya luck in getting a pouchy  they really are interesting pet.

sorta like jackel and hyde they are.


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> As i said when u pm'ed me, they are kinda hard to get hold off but i wish ya luck in getting a pouchy  they really are interesting pet.
> 
> sorta like jackel and hyde they are.


Cant agree more


----------



## chez99 (Mar 31, 2008)

If you are still looking for one i can give you a link to a site who have a few for sale now.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

there is a plce near me call the japanise coi company in henlo ... i dont no where u are so therfore dont no if this is to far to go but i think that have sum somtimes


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

If you're prepared to wait and want to leave me your contact details i have a pair i'm hoping to breed from so will be looking for responsible owners for my young. The reason i'm breeding from mine is because of my females temperament she is bomb proof and because of this and the fact they are so difficult to find and expensive to buy i want to keep a baby myself to carry on her line. As females of this species are self cycling i can't give time scale it will be when it suits her. 
There will be terms and conditions on my babies as i don't want them falling into a growing trade in these wonderful animals and being bought just for breeding. I will go into more detail about this if you're interested.
You can find my contact details on my own website pet-portrait.org.uk


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

trekky said:


> If you're prepared to wait and want to leave me your contact details i have a pair i'm hoping to breed from so will be looking for responsible owners for my young. The reason i'm breeding from mine is because of my females temperament she is bomb proof and because of this and the fact they are so difficult to find and expensive to buy i want to keep a baby myself to carry on her line. As females of this species are self cycling i can't give time scale it will be when it suits her.
> There will be terms and conditions on my babies as i don't want them falling into a growing trade in these wonderful animals and being bought just for breeding. I will go into more detail about this if you're interested.
> You can find my contact details on my own website pet-portrait.org.uk


How much do ya sell ur babys for??? guessing £200 ???


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> How much do ya sell ur babys for??? guessing £200 ???


I am looking at the cheaper end of the price tag £175 - £200. I've looked at the price ranges and i know that there are places selling them in the region of £600


----------

